# Apple wants to take the iPhone back, iBooks for iPhone announced



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

And it will sync with your iBooks app


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22426.0.html


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Sure, that's nice, and an obvious move on Apple's part to expand the potential customers of iBookstore. But I don't see how it competes at all favorably with Amazon or B&N (etc.) when I can purchase the same book for about the same price, have a much larger selection, and be able to read purchases on a greater variety of devices (including iPhone/iPad). I can't even purchase or read these books on my macbookpro. Maybe it will just take them time to roll out to desktops, but I don't see evidence that Apple is that interested in doing that. (BTW 'www.ibookstore.com' is not an Apple web site...)

As such, I don't think iBookstore is going to achieve much of a market share in ebooks, or at least anything close to what Apple has in selling MP3s. But I guess every little bit helps Apple's bottom line.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The only advantage that I can see would be if my personal documents sync.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Apple wants to take the iPhone back? What does that mean?


----------



## Roninjinn (Mar 26, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Apple wants to take the iPhone back? What does that mean?


I think she means in the eBook reading arena. As in, taking it back from Kindle, since Kindle is on the iPhone and probably the most downloaded eBook reader on the device. (Maybe not, just an assumption.)


----------

